# 2500hd front suspention



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

i have a 2009 gmc 2500hd with duramax, i put a level kit on it and re keyed the tortion bars, i have a blizzard 810 in order to keep the Aframe level i need to turn up the tortion key, when i do that my tires wear hard on the out side half of the tire. does anyone know how to solve that without realigning the front end all the time????


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Simple turn them up before u put the plow on and back down when ur done. My truck sits level the way it is and does not dot all that much with a heavy v plow. U wasted money on torsion keys thats for sure.If ur truck squats that much or u could not get the height u desired with ur old bars should have gone with a set of xg bars. Or gotten timbrens for it and b done.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

i don't have a problem with the height. i have problem with the wheel alignment when jacked up. the tire wear hard on the outside. when plow is off the front end feels like it skating on wet surface. when the truck was new i installed cognito level kit and torsion keys.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

wait... reading your post again, are you saying you raise and lower your truck every plow event??? how many plow event do you have per season?? i plow municipal streets and just this last season, and it was a low winter we went out 18 times. last year around 50+. so that been said going up and down with the suspension would be hard.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you'll need an alignment before and after the season.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I installed a set of level-rites on by 3500hd srw A push of the button and the truck levels out.
http://ride-rite.com/RideRite/productInformation.aspx

I leave the torsion bars with 2 turns more then stock, and did an alignment, run 10#'s without the 9.5 xv, and set it at 80 with the plow on and raised.

Bill


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

heman;1473640 said:


> wait... reading your post again, are you saying you raise and lower your truck every plow event??? how many plow event do you have per season?? i plow municipal streets and just this last season, and it was a low winter we went out 18 times. last year around 50+. so that been said going up and down with the suspension would be hard.


1 plowable storm this year.I dont need to do that to my truck I dont have front end issues or tire wear. My t bars do there job. My truck was lined up when I set my ride height where I wanted it. (LEVEL) Not that changing the turns on t bars changes the specs drasticly anyway. This is the crap u get if u go to town fair and get it lined up. Set ur ride height buy a set of timbrens and have a profressional line it up.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

nsmilligan;1473820 said:


> I installed a set of level-rites on by 3500hd srw A push of the button and the truck levels out.
> http://ride-rite.com/RideRite/productInformation.aspx
> 
> I leave the torsion bars with 2 turns more then stock, and did an alignment, run 10#'s without the 9.5 xv, and set it at 80 with the plow on and raised.
> ...


this web site is for something like a timbren. are you talking about a air level system??

what does 10#'s without the 9.5 xv, and set it at 80 mean??? sorry i don't understand!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

heman;1473912 said:


> this web site is for something like a timbren. are you talking about a air level system??
> 
> what does 10#'s without the 9.5 xv, and set it at 80 mean??? sorry i don't understand!


Firestone makes a front shock that has a Bilstien shock with a Firestone airbag built onto the top, that can be filled with up to 100 lbs of air preasure.I have run them on my 3500 for 3 plolwing seasons with awsome results.And onboard compressor makes it ajustable on the fly,I have my t-bars just slightly raised and can put on my plow (960lb Fisher 8.5' X-treme vee) and then go to 90lbs of air and have my truck ride higher in the front after adding the plow.When done plowing just air down and its back to normal never have had the trucks front end lined up tires wear awsome.They are much cheaper now and would say its the best way to help hold a plow.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I run an 8.6 extreme v on my truck and run the appropriate ballast no issues at all. I only plowed once but I had traveled with more then 35 different plows on my truck this winter accumlating lots of miles.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

heman;1473912 said:


> this web site is for something like a timbren. are you talking about a air level system??
> 
> what does 10#'s without the 9.5 xv, and set it at 80 mean??? sorry i don't understand!


A timbren Is a rubber (spring) Not an air shock at all. Timbrens dont require being messed with after there installed. They do not effect ur ride when ur plow is not on and there fairly cheap and simple to install.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

i love the air shock idea, do you know were to get them?? any part numbers??
do they have them for the back as well??


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

heman;1474017 said:


> i love the air shock idea, do you know were to get them?? any part numbers??
> do they have them for the back as well??


Here is a link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Firestone-B...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7922528204471789172 these are for a Dodge but the Chevy is the same without the brackets. The rear can fit air bags without shocks the IFS front suspentions can only fit the shock airbag combo.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks alot guys!!! i will order them up.


----------

